# Upgraded to the Visio 47" 1080P screen...



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

... From the Vizio 42" model which was "demoted" to the master bedroom. 

I couldn't imagine the picture looking any better than it did on the 42" 720P screen, but Jesus H. Christ!

HD was already giving me the people pours, bags under eyes, etc... But now in 1080I/P, it's seriously un-real!

I can't put it into words. I spent a few hours fine tuning the image and it's absolutely gorgeous.

This screen actaully tripped my UPS as soon as I fired it up.









... Can't wait to see the electric bill next month.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

INHUMANITY said:


> ... From the Vizio 42" model which was "demoted" to the master bedroom.
> 
> I couldn't imagine the picture looking any better than it did on the 42" 720P screen, but Jesus H. Christ!
> 
> ...


The unfornuate thing is the lack of content for 1080p programming as far as television source material goes. NO provider (antenna, cable or satellite broadcast at this res---nor are they setup to ever do so).

Only Blu-ray DVD content & gaming use that res at this point. HD DVD upscales if you have a recent xbox witgh firware upgrades as well.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> The unfornuate thing is the lack of content for 1080p programming as far as television source material goes. NO provider (antenna, cable or satellite broadcast at this res---nor are they setup to ever do so).
> 
> Only Blu-ray DVD content & gaming use that res at this point. HD DVD upscales if you have a recent xbox witgh firware upgrades as well.


Totally agree with you.

I'll definitely jump into BD when the prices for the hardware become reasonable.

My Philips DVP5960 DVD player does a decent job upscaling 480 DVD's, but it's nowhere near true 1080.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

INHUMANITY said:


> Totally agree with you.
> 
> I'll definitely jump into BD when the prices for the hardware become reasonable.
> 
> My Philips DVP5960 DVD player does a decent job upscaling 480 DVD's, but it's nowhere near true 1080.


Blu-ray is already at an affordable price point. Don't spend 999 at the store for the normal player; as you can get a PS3 for 499 which incorporates a BD player. This way look at it like a free game system


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> The unfornuate thing is the lack of content for 1080p programming as far as television source material goes. NO provider (antenna, cable or satellite broadcast at this res---nor are they setup to ever do so).
> 
> Only Blu-ray DVD content & gaming use that res at this point. HD DVD upscales if you have a recent xbox witgh firware upgrades as well.


My 1080P Panasonic plasma improves (upscales or whatever you call it) the OTA or Multi Video Provider HD feed, so that it is noticeably better than my 1080I
(768P) NEC plasma. Even though there is no broadcast 1080P material, the picture
is still noticeable better on a 1080P set vs a 768P set.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Blu-ray is already at an affordable price point. Don't spend 999 at the store for the normal player; as you can get a PS3 for 499 which incorporates a BD player. This way look at it like a free game system


I know, I just don't want to plunk down cash for a gaming console that I won't use.

I got a Wii back in January and love that, so I'm waiting for a standalone DVD player that's cheaper than the PS3.

It'll happen. I just gotta be patient. 

BTW, I noticed that this unit doesn't let me zoom in or out as the 42" model did.

Not that I ever used that "feature", but it's interesting that they removed it. I get a "Invalid" message when trying to use the zoom function.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Hound said:


> My 1080P Panasonic plasma improves (upscales or whatever you call it) the OTA or Multi Video Provider HD feed, so that it is noticeably better than my 1080I
> (768P) NEC plasma. Even though there is no broadcast 1080P material, the picture
> is still noticeable better on a 1080P set vs a 768P set.


Yes the picture is significantly better on a 1080p set as opposed to at 720p which scales to 768; however it's only as good as the source material so it's still a max still 1080i for broadcast that your viewing.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

INHUMANITY said:


> I know, I just don't want to plunk down cash for a gaming console that I won't use.
> 
> I got a Wii back in January and love that, so I'm waiting for a standalone DVD player that's cheaper than the PS3.
> 
> ...


You'll notice that the zoom feature is only applicable for non HD source material being viewed on a non HD input feed.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> You'll notice that the zoom feature is only applicable for non HD source material being viewed on a non HD input feed.


FYI: The 42" Vizio allowed me to zoom in and out _on_ HD content.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

INHUMANITY said:


> Upgraded to the Visio 47" 1080P screen...and it's absolutely gorgeous...


Congratulations on your new toy -- I bet you are drooling, I mean _enjoying_ *Planet Earth* on that puppy right now .


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Nick said:


> Congratulations on your new toy -- I bet you are drooling, I mean _enjoying_ *Planet Earth* on that puppy right now .


Hell yeah Nick!

I would make love to the service port if I could. 

I'm actually watching "From Pole to Pole" right now.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

INHUMANITY said:


> FYI: The 42" Vizio allowed me to zoom in and out _on_ HD content.


Cool; just not typical of an HD set, or really useful for that matter as you previously mentioned... :lol:

At any rate glad your enjoying the set.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Cool; just not typical of an HD set, or really useful for that matter as you previously mentioned... :lol:
> 
> At any rate glad your enjoying the set.


Yeah, it's just something I noticed.

Like I said, I never used it as it would trash the picture.


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't bought a TV since 91... I am very close to purchasing that very TV. I'll have to make the jump to the HR20 and try to work a deal with D*.

I'll be moving from a 27" RCA Home Theater that my father in law handed down awhile back. This will be a shock...


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

DaveTheWave said:


> I haven't bought a TV since 91... I am very close to purchasing that very TV. I'll have to make the jump to the HR20 and try to work a deal with D*.
> 
> I'll be moving from a 27" RCA Home Theater that my father in law handed down awhile back. This will be a shock...


You're going to love it!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I was at Costo this afternoon and saw a guy rolling one of those puppies out the door.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

lwilli201 said:


> I was at Costo this afternoon and saw a guy rolling one of those puppies out the door.


I rolled mine out on a flat-bed cart with two 32-pack's of Coke, some huge bags of chips, and some huge jars of dip.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

INHUMANITY said:


> I rolled mine out on a flat-bed cart with two 32-pack's of Coke, some huge bags of chips, and some huge jars of dip.


Only way to go. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveTheWave (Mar 27, 2007)

I picked up one of these bad boys tonight. WOW.

I plugged in my Charter HighSpeed cable connection and I'm picking up a couple of 1080i channels. WOW.

The wife is freak'n out a little. She wanted to go no larger than 42"... I just couldn't pass up this deal.

Now I need to work on getting D* HD.


I did experience a lip sync issue, but I turned the tv off and then back on again. The issue went away.

I have noticed general light areas in the corners when a black scene is on.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

INHUMANITY said:


> I know, I just don't want to plunk down cash for a gaming console that I won't use.
> 
> I got a Wii back in January and love that, so I'm waiting for a standalone DVD player that's cheaper than the PS3.
> 
> ...


I wonder when they'll build DVD players into HDTVS, Digital TVS? Apple's latest iMac has a DVD-CD Burner on the side, and the iMacs are thin.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I wonder when they'll build DVD players into HDTVS, Digital TVS? Apple's latest iMac has a DVD-CD Burner on the side, and the iMacs are thin.


It's a bad idea to build in a dvd, HD dvd or Blu-ray player into a HDTV for obvious reasons.

1. If the DVD player breaks you loose your TV while it's being serviced.

2. If later down the line a new device comes out it would make the internal one obsolete; thus why incorporate one in to begin with.

A better method is to build in an internal media center which some companies like Pioneer for example have already done. This enables streaming from your network as well as straight off then net. Built in wifi allows other external devices to communicate with the TV as well. this is the true wave of the future---and for that matter, even the "here and now"....


----------

